# Magia General > Teoría de la Magia >  Libros sobre teoría mágica

## darkd

Hola, me gustaría que me recomendarais libros pero no sobre efectos ni sobre técnicas, sino sobre psicología y teoría mágica, ya que sobre todo fallo en los aspectos de las miradas, los gestos, etc... gracias.

----------


## lifegrinder

Yo me acabo de leer Esto es magia de Alfonso Moline. Tiene varios efectos, aunque hace bastante incapié en la teoría.
La magia de Ascanio es el que estoy leyendo ahora, y me parece superrecomendable.

Luego están la Vía mágica y Los 5 puntos mágicos de Tamariz. Estos 2 aun no los he leído, pero he oido hablar muy bien de ellos.

Un saludo.

----------


## Mat

Los Cinco Puntos Mágicos, sin dudarlo. En mi opinión La Via Mágica es una maravilla, pero lo veo más enfocado a pistas falsas (aunque es un libro imprescindible).

----------


## Tereso

Hace unos días me pillé el Ascanio, volumen uno (casi casi por órdenes de Aminoliquid) y aproveché el vuelo laaaaaaargo que hice, me bebí más de medio libro, ha sido un bálsamo para mi concepción de la magia, no tiene desperdicio, creo que nunca había leído algo tan teórico y tan bello a la vez. Muy recomendado.

----------


## Mago Jimmy

Los dos tomos de Darwin están muy bien, el libro llamado Fundamentos también, si buscas hay muchos libros de altísima calidad teórica.

----------


## darkd

Gracias, le he pedido a un amigo y me estoy leyendo el de los 5 puntos mágicos de tamariz, y después tengo encargado el de la magia de ascanio, a ver que tal con el

----------


## Aminoliquid

> Hace unos días me pillé el Ascanio, volumen uno (casi casi por órdenes de Aminoliquid) y aproveché el vuelo laaaaaaargo que hice, me bebí más de medio libro, ha sido un bálsamo para mi concepción de la magia, no tiene desperdicio, creo que nunca había leído algo tan teórico y tan bello a la vez. Muy recomendado.


Yo sólo lo he leido una vez y siento que necesito leerlo al menos unas 3554 veces más para sacarle todo su jugo :-)

----------


## Tereso

> Yo sólo lo he leido una vez y siento que necesito leerlo al menos unas 3554 veces más para sacarle todo su jugo :-)



Pues ya vas lento, mi estimado Aminoliquid. No tienes idea cómo me cambió las ideas jajaja

Excelente recomendación, y voy a aprovechar para que José me traiga el Tercer Volumen, que según, aún existe.

----------


## Aminoliquid

> Pues ya vas lento, mi estimado Aminoliquid. No tienes idea cómo me cambió las ideas jajaja
> 
> Excelente recomendación, y voy a aprovechar para que José me traiga el Tercer Volumen, que según, aún existe.


¿Es qué ya lo leistes entero? ¡Qué barbaridad! Cuando yo le recomiendo algo a un amigo siempre trato de recomendarle lo mejor, a ti hermano mexicano, es cierto que no te lo recomende, si no que casi te obligué! 
No sabes cuanto me alegro que te lo llevaras y que te esté sirviendo los escritos del maestro Ascanio, a mi me sirvieron y me sirve muchísimo, y espero que me sirva más en próximas lecturas...

----------


## ermanzanita

La buena magia, de Darwin Ortiz

----------


## magokreuss

Algunos titulos mas, especificos o con parte de teoria magica

01-LA BUENA MAGIA…DARWIN ORTIZ
02-DISEÑO DE MILAGROS…DARWIN ORTIZ
03-LA VIA MAGICA…JUAN TAMARIZ
04-LOS CINCO PUNTOS MAGICOS…JUAN TAMARIZ
05-LA MAGIA DE ASCANIO…ETCHEVERRY-ASCANIO
06-ESTO ES MAGIA…A. MOLINÉ
07-NUESTRA MAGIA…JOHN NEVIL MASKELYNE
08-AGENDA SECRETA…ROBERTO GIOBBI
09-GRAN ESCUELA CARTOMAGICA VOL.2…ROBERTO GIOBBI
10-ALICANTE FICCIONAL…GABI
11-Y QUE VIVA LA BUENA VIDA...GABI
12-CONFIDENCIAS DE UN PRESTIDIGITADOR…JEAN ROBERT HOUDIN
13-EL LIBRO DE LAS MARAVILLAS 1…TOMMY WONDER
14-EL LIBRO DE LAS MARAVILLAS 2…TOMMY WONDER
15-FUNDAMENTOS…EBERHARD RIESE
16-SECRETOS Y MISTERIOS…EUGENE BURGER
17-MAGIA Y PRESENTACION…H. NEILM
18-¿COMO INVENTAR UN JUEGO?...JOSE PUCHOL
19-REFLEJOS…HELDER GUIMARAES
20-MAGIA PROMOCIONAL…CARLOS VAQUERA
21-MAGIA PARA CRUCEROS…GUSTAV
22-MAGIA EN EL RESTAURANTE...
23-LA MAGIA COMO TECNICA DE COMUNICACIÓN…IURGI SARASA
24-MARKETING MAGICO…JUAN MANUEL MARCOS
25-EL TRABAJO PROHIBIDO...MANU MONTES-LUIS GARCIA
26-EL ARTE DE LAS CARTAS…LUIS GARCIA
27-CARTOILUSIONISMO...MANU MONTES
28-LIBERTAD DE EXPRESION...DANI DAORTIZ
29-LA MAGIA DEL GUION…PETE McCABE
30-EL PUBLICO EN LA MAGIA...CHANI BASTERRECHEA
31-52 AMANTES A TRAVES DEL ESPEJO...JOSE CARROLL
32-CARTOFICCIONES...PIT HARTLING
33-TEORIA DEL ACTO MAGICO...MILENKO ZURITA ROJAS
34-COMO VIVIR DE LA MAGIA Y NO MORIR EN EL INTENTO....FELIX BRUNET
35-EL MAGO ERRANTE.....MARK LEVERIDGE
36-EL ARTE DE ADIVINAR CARTAS.....DAVID REDONDO
37-TRECE ESCALONES DEL MENTALISMO....CORINDA
38-ENTRE LUCES Y SOMBRAS.....JAQUE
39-LA MAGIA DE SLYDINI...........LEWIS GANSON

----------


## elmanu

no sabia que el de Corinda fuera de teoría jaja

----------


## magokreuss

> no sabia que el de Corinda fuera de teoría jaja


Pues vaya si la tiene...

----------


## elmanu

no digo que no la tenga,  desde luego que sí,  pero en lo que a libros teoricos se refiere... el canuto tambien tiene un par de capitulos que hablan de teoría... y el GEC mas de un ciento de paginas... pero no són libros teoricos

----------


## ignoto

De todos los mencionados, sin dudar el mas importante e imprescindible es el "fundamentos". Al menos para el que quiera hacer magia de salón o escena.
En segundo lugar, "Magia y presentación".
Hay algunos mas pero, aunque de conocimiento imprescindible, la teoría ascaniana es menos útil para el mago de escena que los otros dos.
Y como alguno no hacemos nunca magia de cerca...pues para no liar a los que quieran hacer magia a mas de tres o cuatro personas a la vez.
Un apunte: Contra la idea del "Esto es magia" de que un juego de magia se compone de truco y presentación, yo matizaría en que se compone de truco, presentación y control del público.
(Ahí tiro una piedra.)

----------

